# Mules?



## mtocih (Jul 12, 2013)

I am not sure where to post this, so I am posting here.  My husband was told that mules and donkeys make good guardians.  We have a connection to mini mules that need a new home. They would live with our goats, Boer and Pygmy.  The mule actually pull carts so would be awesome fun pets....now I was told that donkeys and mules "scare" the preditors away because of their sounds.   We also have two dogs that are not in the pens or pastures but can get around them.  From what I read mini mules are afraid of dogs...so the mules may not be a fit for our herds..I am trying to find out as much as I can about all of this so that we have good fits.  

In the future I will be looking for a LGD, and reasearching this...But this was an interesting opportunity that presented itself...if I posted in the wrong spot please tell me where I can learn more.  I am pouring thru books and webpages and trying to find out as much as possible as we build this.  Thank you.


----------



## mtocih (Jul 12, 2013)

if someone can delete this that would be good..i found the mule donkey place to post..did not see it earlier.


----------

